# Anyone else attending Origin Belfast?



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

As above, is anyone else going to same clinic as me?


----------



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks AGAIN Dory


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, I am. I conceived my little girl via iui with them last year and we are now back trying for number 2.


----------



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

Aw that's fantastic! Lovely to meet you & am delighted to hear of a success story from same clinic. 

I have only been twice so far. Next app is 4th August. Not entirely sure what to expect, we will be starting out ICSI journey in the hope for baby number 2 also 😍


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed in will be there 4th August for our IUI in hope for number 2. If you have any questions just ask. We originally look at icsi but test revealed that iui was our first option. Was your current child icsi? Good luck


----------



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

No our daughter was conceived naturally. She will be 4 soon. I would never have guessed we would be confirmed with secondary infertility. Really wish we had thought to go to origin at least 2yrs ago


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi girls 
I'm also attending origin clinic I just had egg collection this morning and I can not fault them at all. This is my 2nd fresh cycle with them the first one resulted in boy/girl twins they are 3 now. Then we done two frozen cycles with them that failed. Good luck with your treatment ladies 😃


----------



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice to meet you ob7 

Lovely that you have twins. I am a twin 

What type of treatment are you getting? Part of me is a wee bit afraid of the egg collection. I hate that I have to be under anaesthetic for it! Not sure why lol. 

I have an under active thyroid so they are trying to get that sorted out before the ne t appointment. If its sorted out I don't actually know what is due to happen at the appointment!


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi dark beauty 
I'm having ivf treatment. Trust me you'll be glad your knocked out for it lol. I hope they get your thyroid sorted by next appointment. The egg collection is ok it's the thought of it more than anything but I am sore this evening just lying in bed here now. Where are you from?


----------



## DarkBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

Totally agree, the thought of it is terrifying lol. 

I have just messaged you


----------

